

All Blogger Blogs redirect to a country-specific Blogger URL - evildon
http://sharepress.org/all-blogger-blogs-redirect-to-a-country-specific-blogger-url.html
It seems an change is being happening on Google’s blog network, Blogger in India. If you try to access your blog or any blogger hosted blogs in India, you will notice that its been redirected to bloggers Indian specific domain blogspot.in instead of the regular blogspot.com. This seems not a isolated change happening, the redirection in blogger domain is happening in many of the countries.
======
ubojan
I have a few relatively popular blogger blogs and I hope this change won't
negatively effect my SEO rankings.

